# ¿A alguien Firefox 45.2.0 le provoca un bloqueo total?

## cameta

Ya van unas tres veces que mientras uso Firefox 45.2.0 mi sistema queda completamente bloqueado. ¿Le sucede a alguien más?

De momento he procurado desactivar la aceleración por Hardware a ver si no vuelve a ocurrir.

----------

## esteban_conde

Creo recordar que se me bloqueó con streetview.

El caso es que con este topic he actualizado a 45.2.0 pero no lo he comprobado además sigo con los menus en español, y gracias a tu consejo de activar ffmpeg en la pagina de youtube/html5 me sale todo correcto, si observo algo te lo postearé.

----------

## esteban_conde

Pues efectivamente, se me vuelve a colgar, he podido salir con alt-ctrl-F1 y con journalctl he cortado las últimas 200 lineas, un chorizo de ellas repetian nouveau y supongo que la dirección del fallo, luego he acabado de colgarle con "killall gdm" seguido de "gdm" ahí ha comenzando el blinking y por último sin teclado he tenido que apagar con el botón.

Ahora estoy con google-chrome ya que instintivamente me fui a firefox pero me ha dado tiempo a cortarlo cuando he visto que quería cargar la misma página y por supuesto se hubiera vuelto a colgar.

Así que sí ya tienes compañero.

----------

## esteban_conde

Pues efectivamente, puedo confirmarte que el cuelgue viene de nouveau, he quitado la nvidia y he conectado la gráfica que trae la placa base he entrado en la pagina que me colgaba con firefox y estoy navegando sin problemas.

 *Quote:*   

> localhost esteban # ./grafica.txt
> 
> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RS780L [Radeon 3000] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
> 
> 	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. RS780L [Radeon 3000]
> ...

 

----------

## cameta

 *Quote:*   

> Así que sí ya tienes compañero.

 

Te comento que aparte de con el firefox he tenido un cuelgue al usar el capturador de pantalla spectacle aunque ahora  lo estoy usando y no ha vuelto a pasar.

Lo que si observo es que el cuelgue es absolutamente aleatorio y si yo estoy también con nouveau. Creo que el problema tiene algo que ver con las librerias de plasma que se están instalando ya que cuándo instale plasma el sistema se me colgo brutalmente.

----------

## cameta

Está claro que seguir en KDE 4 no es tampoco una buena idea

 *Quote:*   

> KDE Workspaces 4.11 will remain in the tree for a reasonable time, but be warned that it is unmaintained and may cause conflicts with
> 
> newer versions of KDE Applications.

 

El escritorio  KDE 4.11 permanecerá en el árbol por un tiempo razonable, pero tenga en cuenta que  esta sin mantenimiento y puede provocar conflictos con

las nuevas versiones de las aplicaciones  KDE.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> Lo que si observo es que el cuelgue es absolutamente aleatorio y si yo estoy también con nouveau

 

Uso el escritorio gnome version estable pero actualizada, además nos es de ahora el problema por tanto tampoco es del kernel ya que estos fallos los observo desde que salió firefox-43.x.x (no me aseguro de la versión) y además con google-chrome no obtengo cuelgues lo digo por ir acotando.

El KDE no lo uso desde hace mucho tiempo y no puedo darte pistas al respecto.

----------

## cameta

```
ya que estos fallos los observo desde que salió firefox-43.x.x 
```

A mi me empezaron cuando actualice desde el firefox-38 al firefox-45. Desactivar la aceleración por hardware de firefox parece que ha ayudado a evitarlos. Si se vuelve a producir te comento.

----------

## esteban_conde

La solución momentánea que tengo es volver a firefox-38. o seguir con la tarjeta integrada en la placa base que es una Ati aunque tiene menos resolución que la Nvidia porque cambiar de navegador no me lo planteo todavía a pesar de que todos los vídeos editados con flash no me los muestre, estoy fuera de mi zona de confort cuando salgo de firefox.

----------

## cameta

¿has probado a instalar el driver propietario de nvidia?

----------

## cameta

 *Quote:*   

> a pesar de que todos los vídeos editados con flash

 

Eso tiene arreglo con el schockwave flash. 

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Adobe_Flash

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> ¿has probado a instalar el driver propietario de nvidia?

 

De eso se trata mientras Gnash ha funcionado no me ha importado hacer esa pequeña trampa, el driver propietario lo he usado con otra nvidia que tuve y dejé de usarlo en cuanto me decidí por nouveau pero este último parece que va perdiendo fuerza, no progresa, a lo mejor me decido de nuevo por el propietario aunque no me hace mucha gracia.

Probaré y probaré aunque al final siga como estoy esa es la gracia de tener gentoo instalado en unos sencillos pasos das la vuelta a todo el sistema y siempre sobrevives.

----------

## cameta

Una idea mira que tienes en 

```
tux cameta # eselect mesa list

64bit i915 (Intel 915, 945)

64bit i965 (Intel GMA 965, G/Q3x, G/Q4x, HD)

64bit r300 (Radeon R300-R500)

64bit r600 (Radeon R600-R700, Evergreen, Northern Islands)

64bit sw (Software renderer)

  [1]   classic

  [2]   gallium *

32bit i915 (Intel 915, 945)

32bit i965 (Intel GMA 965, G/Q3x, G/Q4x, HD)

32bit r300 (Radeon R300-R500)

32bit r600 (Radeon R600-R700, Evergreen, Northern Islands)

32bit sw (Software renderer)

  [1]   classic

  [2]   gallium *
```

y en 

```
tux cameta # eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   xorg-x11 *
```

A veces experimentando con otra configuración.

----------

## pcmaster

Hola

Yo había vuelto al 38 por los problemas de la versión 45.2. He vuelto a  probarla ahora y he visto que, efectivamente, los provoca tener activada la aceleración de hardware.

Âdemás hay algo diferente. Antes en la versión 45.2 en www.youtube.com/html5 me salían en azul los 6 códecs, ahora salen 5. Tengo qu8e investigarlo (no, no es por el tema de la aceleración).

----------

## cameta

 *Quote:*   

> me salían en azul los 6 códecs, ahora salen 5

 

Eso es por las use. Yo tengo azules los seis.

Pon ffmpeg y quita gstreamer.

----------

## esteban_conde

Estos son mis datos actuales con el driver radeon:

 *Quote:*   

> esteban@localhost ~ $ eselect mesa list
> 
> 64bit i915 (Intel 915, 945)
> 
>   [1]   classic
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> esteban@localhost ~ $ eselect opengl list
> 
> Available OpenGL implementations:
> 
>   [1]   xorg-x11 *
> ...

 

Con esta tarjeta se tarda en arrancar gnome pero despues va bastante bien aunque al haber menos memoria grafica se supone que la emulará con la ram.

----------

## cameta

La idea sería cambiar a classic y ver si funciona mejor.

----------

## pcmaster

Hola,

Ya está estable en portage la versión 45.3. A ver si hay mejoras al respecto.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> Ya está estable en portage la versión 45.3. A ver si hay mejoras al respecto.

 

No si no es Firefox la culpa es de Nouveau, claro dos cosas al respecto Nouveu funciona con la version 38.xx pero no lo hace con la estable actual 45.3.

----------

## cameta

Podrías intentar instalar un kernel-4.7 (yo te desaconsejo el 4.4.6 ya que me dio todo tipo de problemas)

----------

## Yczo

Hola, yo tengo el mismo problema desde hace un  mes con el driver nvidia, me sucede usualmente cuando reproduzco vídeos de Youtube. Estoy con el firefox 48.0 y gstreamer. Uso gstreamer para sonido en qt, con ffmpeg no logré sonido al programar.

Es frustrante por que no se cuelga el navegador, se cuelga todo el sistema (y debo reiniciar) y como tengo un ssd estoy en tmpfs /var/log, por eso me ha dado pereza a ponerme a solucionar el error. Tb estoy con systemd y debo mirar las instrucciones para ver el log anterior antes del cuelge; ando un poco perdido

Saludos

----------

## cameta

```
Uso gstreamer 
```

No deberías, pero no es lo que te genera los cuelgues.

El problema viene básicamente de la aceleración por hardware de firefox.

Edición-> preferencias-> avanzado -> general y desactiva la casilla de aceleración

PS

El sistema se te cuelga a veces cuando usas lápices de memoria USB?

----------

## Yczo

Gracias Cameta, echaré un ojo.

De momento parece que no he experimentado cuelges con los USB, de todas formas, indagaré en ello.

Saludos

----------

## At4ri

Tengo instalada la version 48 con kernel 4.7.2 y no me pasa.

----------

